# What would be the worst thing to see?



## MatthewinGA (May 21, 2018)

What would be the worst thing to see looking out your living room window to your neighbors yard?

Something newly installed or planted-

Short of a dumpster, broke down junker or broke down boat, trampoline, garbage cans, dog poop...


----------



## MatthewinGA (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Great topic. :thumbup:


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

"Howdy, Neighbor. I hope you don't mind me side discharging my 'grass.'"


----------



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

Mama June and Honey boo boo in a bikini...


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

A university of Michigan flag


----------



## MatthewinGA (May 21, 2018)

dpainter68 said:


> Mama June and Honey boo boo in a bikini...


I live in Georgia, that could really happen here.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I look out the window to see my neighbor running the daily 30 minute watering cycle at 5:30pm, and there is overspray into my lawn.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

For me it would be seeing a neighbor planting cactus on the property line. Those are the ugliest things ever.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

"Howdy, new neighbor! I collect classic Porsches, so please let me know if you see any!"


----------

